# Avatar Shop!



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dre and I decided we'd start an avatar shop

Request away


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

M F F L said:


> Dre and I decided we'd start an avatar shop
> 
> Request away


 Yeah.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great idea!

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Who wants a Chroshere jersey switch sig? I'll do it lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Who wants a Chroshere jersey switch sig? I'll do it lol


How about a Cro head on Ager's body with #41 on the jersey?

Just for kicks and giggles.... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm a tad bit hard haha

Maybe Dre can take it?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BRAD DAVIS!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

WhO LIKEz SH0RT SH0RTZ!??!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> BRAD DAVIS!


 Slide Show?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

My Latest


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That Kobe one is ridiculous.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The K24 one? Yeah, don't remember who has it, but I saw it yesterday, good work Saint.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Unique, ya I whipped that up in 2 min lol let me see if I can find it on my pc


Edit: right there


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Unique, ya I whipped that up in 2 min lol let me see if I can find it on my pc
> 
> 
> Edit: right there


I so made that, thanks guys.!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PSHHHTT you wish


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

can you make me a dirk one with him nailing a clutch shot or such? Khurram :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Bump, I'm back in bidnezz!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow...

Took a lot of digging for this thread, didn't you?

:clap2:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nahh not really

I went to my uploads in UserCP and found the Kobe upload in this thread so I decided, ehh why not bump it?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're damn good at avatar's, SB. Why can't you be a Suns fan? lol.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> You're damn good at avatar's, SB. Why can't you be a Suns fan? lol.


Because I love the Mavs, lol.

I don't have a problem making Suns avatars if you want one.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you have no problem with doing that then please do. I'd appreciate it. You know, you Mavs guys in this forum are pretty cool. Some of the ones in the general boards make me lose my hair and go nuts. I think I'll just stick to talking to you guys and ignoring the ones that bring out the super homer in me.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> If you have no problem with doing that then please do. I'd appreciate it. You know, you Mavs guys in this forum are pretty cool. Some of the ones in the general boards make me lose my hair and go nuts. I think I'll just stick to talking to you guys and ignoring the ones that bring out the super homer in me.


Thanks, I think alot of the Mavs fans on the general board think the same way we do but just get hated on for being Mavs fans so no body really cares to take them seriously. Like that new member, Javelin, is helluva smart.


Anyways

Give me specifics,

Player
Text
Colors
Anything else


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If I have to pick one player then Steve Nash. But if you could I'd like an animated/slide show type one with Amare, Nash, and Marion. Kinda like this one you made.. http://www.basketballforum.com/atta...ks/9139d1153306235-avatar-shop-untitled-2.gif

But a picture of the NBA Championship trophy with "Eyes on the Prize" on it instead of the Suns logo. Suns colors of course.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Get me the pics bro.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about a Cro head on Ager's body with #41 on the jersey?
> 
> Just for kicks and giggles.... :biggrin:


that wasnt so hard.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

There is 2 of each. Whichever one works/looks better is fine. It was hard as Hell to find Amare with his new jersey number pics.

Shawn Marion
http://www.photofile.com/Photos/Albums/04-05NBA_Playoffs/West/Images/04MarionShawnPO.jpg
http://www.bolanews.com/newsit_images/9664.jpg?1132989681


Steve Nash
http://i.a.cnn.net/si/multimedia/photo_gallery/2005/11/02/gallery.nash/gallery1.jpg
http://www.jfdaily.com.cn/gb/node2/node9140/node43355/node44011/node44773/images/00061695.jpg


Amare Stoudemire
http://www.nba.com/media/act_amare_stoudemire.jpg
http://news.yahoo.com/photo/070422/483/89812660e1414a1ca1ec04a3b7244ec5


NBA Championship/Larry O'Brian Trophy
http://www.400mdesign.com/nochoads/images/trophies/nba.jpg
http://ia300208.us.archive.org/1/items/99_Championship_Trophy/NBA_1999_Champiionship_Trophy.jpg


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> There is 2 of each. Whichever one works/looks better is fine. It was hard as Hell to find Amare with his new jersey number pics.
> 
> Shawn Marion
> http://www.photofile.com/Photos/Albums/04-05NBA_Playoffs/West/Images/04MarionShawnPO.jpg
> ...


Alright, I'll try to get it done by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh dude. No rush at all. Thanks again man.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> that wasnt so hard.


You still suck.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You still suck.


your parents dont love you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> your parents dont love you.


Dick Cheney won't waste a bullet on you.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:lol: Hey SB, when you have some time just wondering if you could make me a Carmelo/AI avatar, i'll try and find a good one of them...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Some old Phoenix avatars I made a while back. Free to use if you want.
http://www.basketballforum.com/ninjatuned/308789-phoenix-suns-avatars.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dick Cheney won't waste a bullet on you.


:nonono: you dont fire "a bullet" from a shotgun.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

melo4life said:


> :lol: Hey SB, when you have some time just wondering if you could make me a Carmelo/AI avatar, i'll try and find a good one of them...


Could you get the picture bigger?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Big enough?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Big enough?


Dang... NT knows everything!

Show off!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thats what she said! Zing!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Thats what she said! Zing!


:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Slow day at the office and Saint inspired me to fire up Photoshop......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


>


That has been one of my favorite game pictures.

How about an avy with it?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Too bad this darned web site doesn't allow pictures in the sig


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Was just thinking the same thing.
I'll make it into an avy though...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Slow day at the office and Saint inspired me to fire up Photoshop......


Did you just re-size some walls? Because I've seen a few of them.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

A few of them are old walls that I created and posted on a art design site, resized to avs specs.
Some of them were sigs that I've created for another site, I resized to avs since we can't have images in our sigs here.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Whats your name on other sites, I could have sworn I've seen those some where before.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn, all of you Mavs fans are good at making avatars. I also wish this board allowed sig images. Too bad too many people would abuse it with oversized crap.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's the same as here on a few, mav4life on a few other bball sites and others are posted under N4S-GFX, which is a graphic design company that a buddy and myself started, but most of those are on design sites


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

They should allow images in sigs. They can restrict the size of them just like they do with the avatars.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And a little OT... but has anyone else noticed that certian teams are getting customized color schemes for their individual forums? 

When do the little Mavericks get theirs?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> And a little OT... but has anyone else noticed that certian teams are getting customized color schemes for their individual forums?
> 
> When do the little Mavericks get theirs?



Yeah, I'm waiting for the Suns to get that as well. That and pic signatures! We should demand it! :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> It's the same as here on a few, mav4life on a few other bball sites and others are posted under N4S-GFX, which is a graphic design company that a buddy and myself started, but most of those are on design sites


I know Mav4life and N4S, they post at the board I posted at when I started posting... Mav4Life has a company AG Desgins and stuff and N4S just made a site recently.

Do you post on OTR?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, bbb.com has been working on team colored themes in batches, and Dallas is in the very next batch of 3 teams to receive themes.... if I am not mistaken, PHX should be in the same batch as Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> FYI, bbb.com has been working on team colored themes in batches, and Dallas is in the very next batch of 3 teams to receive themes.... if I am not mistaken, PHX should be in the same batch as Dallas.


This is going to be tight, kinda like the site used to be.

I hate this ****ty hardwood.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> This is going to be tight, kinda like the site used to be.
> 
> I hate this ****ty hardwood.


Then you'll find it comforting knowing that hardwood is still there....

lol...




























































j/k


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Then you'll find it comforting knowing that hardwood is still there....
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...


NOT IN THE LAKERS FORUM =]

hahah


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody seen this one?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

^^ That is awesome. LOL!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey can one of you guys play around with this pic and make a sweet avatar? Thanks guys.


----------

